# 50 Gallon 3 phase



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Wait there's more....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No fuxking way... how's the hell jnohs get around???


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Whatever they used in the female adapter blew out. The vacuum breaker went about 30' up above the bakery. Why couldn't they put it on one of the coolers or on the floor somewhere? I had to fix it live. Ahh, good times. 

What do you think about their water heater stand?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I had to take an electrical pump panel down to get the lift in there since it wouldn't fit through the door. Notice the ramp they made to get from the cooler 3' to the "platform"?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They found what blew out of the female adapter where the vacuum breaker goes. About half of the threads are gone.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Hope you didn't leave any fingerprints on that "platform"...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

That is not mine, nor did I touch it. It is high enough that if it were to let loose they wouldn't have ever known.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I just went to a lumber liquidators store, the 20 gallon was 25' in the air, 10' above a drop ceiling, no hard plank, supported by two unistrut, 4 all threads and a piece of plywood. absolutely no way to safely get to it. the fork lift would make it to within 2 feet of it, then I would have to jump over tot he platform. I bid it and obviously didn't get it. I hope the guy that did get it didn't just look at it from the ground and quote it, he is gonna be pissed when he finds out there is no hard plank, its all just drop ceiling tiles!


----------

